# dbus problems

## pieterprovoost

When booting I get an error message saying "error connecting so system bus", "var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory" and "failed to initialize HAL" (is there a boot log file by the way?).

When I try to stop dbus I get

```

tux pieter # /etc/init.d/dbus stop

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  problems stopping dependent services.

 *         "dbus" is still up. 

```

I already tried re-emerging, but that didn't work. Can anyone please hlep me out?

----------

## lavacano

do ps ax | grep dbus-daemon

and do a kill -9 (or just issue killall -9 dbus-daemon-1)

then

/etc/init.d/dbus zap

/etc/init.d/dbus start

----------

## pieterprovoost

I was able to stop dbus like this, but when shutting down I get an error at "stoppiung dbus" and at boot the same errors as before appear...

----------

## lavacano

 *pieterprovoost wrote:*   

> I was able to stop dbus like this, but when shutting down I get an error at "stoppiung dbus" and at boot the same errors as before appear...

 

ok try 

```
emerge udev dbus
```

after stopping the service again

make sure your CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, LDFLAGS have -no-ricing-at-all

if that doesnt work, then lets see

```
emerge baselayout hotplug-base udev libusb usbutils hotplug dbus
```

and that is a pretty short emerge too, but again make sure you use the vanilla *FLAGS.  I hope THAT will solve it, if it doesnt your problem may have been at the kernel level...  If it doesnt solve it post your emerge info.

----------

## pieterprovoost

The problem is still there. Is there no transcript/logfile of the boot? In that case I could show you exactly which errors I'm getting. When shutting down I get an error at "stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer Daemon".

Thanks again...

----------

## pieterprovoost

I get exactly the same problem as here: http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/dbus/2004-November/001711.html but the solution doesn't work for me.

```

Error connecting to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

** WARNING **: manager.c/900: failed to iinitialize HAL!

```

----------

## Ceh

Are you using the latest and unstable version of dbus? I had similar problems with hal. Switching to stable version of dbus solved the problems.

----------

## pieterprovoost

I have no idea. I just emerged dbus (0.23.4).

----------

## Ceh

Try version 0.23-r3.

----------

## pieterprovoost

How do I emerge this specific version (sorry, this is all very new to me)?

----------

## Ceh

You probably have line including dbus in your /etc/portage/package.keywords file. Remove or comment out dbus in that file and you get automatically the latest stable version of dbus which is currently 0.23-r3.

----------

## pieterprovoost

This file doesn't exist here...

----------

## pieterprovoost

system_bus_socket IS present in /var/lib/dbus, so I tried adding this line in /etc/env.d/00basic and doing env-update:

DBUS_SYSTEM_BUS_ADDRESS="/var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket"

However, at boot I still get an error saying that /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket (the other path) is missing. Is it correct that /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket is the correct path? Then how can I solve my problem?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Merlin-TC

I am having the same problem.

Any news or insights on how to fix it?

----------

## frilled

It's in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf.

----------

## cbushnell

only 1 minor difference. I have NO system_bus_socket file anywhere on my pc. I've seen quite a few forums that said make a symbolic link 

```
ln -s /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket -f
```

This didn't work for me because again, the file doesn't exist anywhere. Of course I didn't realize this until I'd already created the link, so that caused other problems..... but hey...

I currently have dbus 0.23.4-r1 installed and hal 0.4.7-r2.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## frilled

 *Quote:*   

> I currently have dbus 0.23.4-r1 installed and hal 0.4.7-r2.

 

Any reason you keep the old versions around? Latest stable dbus is 0.60-r3, hal 0.5.5.1-r3.

May be easier to update than trying to fix the old ones ....

----------

## cbushnell

If I do an emerge search for the dbus and hal, those are the versions that are listed..... Maybe I need to update my list?

----------

## frilled

 *cbushnell wrote:*   

> If I do an emerge search for the dbus and hal, those are the versions that are listed..... Maybe I need to update my list?

 

You should definitely 

```
emerge --sync
```

 on a regular basis ... Try 

```
glsa-check -t all
```

 once in a while, too (needs the "gentoolkit" package, which should kinda be in the default profiles IMHO) ...

----------

